# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Regelmatig-medicatie-gebruikers gezocht!

## niikkii

Hallo!

Voor een afstudeeronderzoek ben ik op zoek naar mensen die op regelmatige basis (meerdere) pillen (per dag) moet slikken qua medicijngebruik.
Ik zou erg graag een aantal vragen willen stellen hierover. Dit mag uiteraard anoniem.

Ben jij of ken jij iemand? Dan hoor ik het heel graag. Het zou me enorm helpen!

Groetjes!

----------

